# Satire: Glenn Beck raped a girl in 1990?



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

*Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *

Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site &#8220;exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.&#8221;

Note: This is satire/parody, but a valid example of the fallacious reasoning Beck is known for.

Here is some of the evidence:

* Why haven&#8217;t we had an official response to the rumor that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990? (source)
* Some say he ate her remains in a drug-filled pagan ceremony. Some say. (source)
* &#8220;R&#8221; is for radical &#8220;A&#8221; is for astronaut &#8220;P&#8221; is for paper &#8220;S&#8221; is for super-douche &#8220;T&#8221; well, I don&#8217;t have that yet, but if I did, this would spell &#8220;rapist&#8221; (source)
* Fox News Poll: Should Glenn Beck deny rape allegations? Vote Now! (source)
* Omg I cant find a single entry/item/article ANYWHERE that says Mr. Beck is not a rapist. (source)
* He has exposed himself as a guy over and over again who has a deep seeded [sic] hatred for consensual sex or the &#8220;No Means No&#8221; culture, I don&#8217;t know what it is. I&#8217;m not saying he doesn&#8217;t like consensual sex, I&#8217;m saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe a rapist. (source)

http://foxnewsboycott.com/glenn-beck...-girl-in-1990/


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 4, 2009)

He may be a rapist! (Now make a solemn serious face, turn your head slightly upward and then side to side slowly as you firmly press your lips together.)


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> He may be a rapist! (Now make a solemn serious face, turn your head slightly upward and then side to side slowly as you firmly press your lips together.)



 Beckesque


----------



## editec (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> *Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *
> 
> Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.
> 
> ...


 
Yes you provide us an excellent example of how one invents issues to besmirch the reputation of innocent people.

Denial of the charges gives the detractors still more fodder to keep the issue alive.

Since so many people do believe that _where there's smoke there must be fire _this completely disreputable technique of character assassination is rather common in the world of politics.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

editec said:


> Yes you provide us an excellent example of how one invents issues to besmirch the reputation of innocent people.
> 
> Denial of the charges gives the detractors still more fodder to keep the issue alive.
> 
> Since so many people do believe that _where there's smoke there must be fire _this completely disreputable technique of *character assassination is rather common in the world of politics*.




Which is why I despise the sport. (politics).


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Glenn Beck raped a girl in 1990?



This guy sure gets a lot of viewers:

Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats O&#8217;Reilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> This guy sure gets a lot of viewers:
> 
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com




People enjoy kookiness, it's entertaining. See: I Love NY, I Love Money, Rock of Love, Tool Academy, etc. etc. etc. 

Of course the most whacky political commentators will have the most viewers. Straight-forward honesty, no embellishment = not entertaining.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Of course the most whacky political commentators will have the most viewers. Straight-forward honesty, no embellishment = not entertaining.


If that were really true G.T. then Madnow and Oldermann would be the ratings King and Queen dontcha' think?

Oh and the source for this story is 4chan.


----------



## ba1614 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the most whacky political commentators will have the most viewers. Straight-forward honesty, no embellishment = not entertaining.
> ...



 Typical left tactics, as others have mentioned, they don't like the message, can't debunk or answer the questions, so they try hard to destroy the messenger.
 Nothing new here.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > This guy sure gets a lot of viewers:
> ...



I was just about to say what Mad Scientist already said.  I agree to a point, but there is something that keeps viewers coming back to Beck and I don't think it's just 'kookiness'.  I've even thought about watching Glenn Beck because of all the hype.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 4, 2009)

When's he with Larry Sinclair, do you think Obama is a pitcher or a catcher?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 4, 2009)

If you get around to reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" you will have a deeper understanding of the man.  Lots of people think he's wacko but this guy is very intelligent and calls a spade, a spade.  The reason everybody is trying to shut him up is he is exposing politicians for exactly what they are.  It isn't the Democrats and the Republicans that are trying to destroy America.  It's the Progressives and they are embeded in both political parties.  His book will clearly explain to you what is happening in America and open up your eyes - wide.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 4, 2009)

Its the hate some seem to draw their lifes breath from.

He was talking about building adornments in NY city the other day.

saying the adornments were an indication of the fascist tendencies of the people who work in them.

70 year old adornments meant the 30 year old ad worker is a fascist?

The man is Bat Shit Crazy and the right thinks hes a hero.

Get ready for one of his looney viewers to go all Murrah building on us folks.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> If you get around to reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" you will have a deeper understanding of the man.  Lots of people think he's wacko but this guy is very intelligent and calls a spade, a spade.  The reason everybody is trying to shut him up is he is exposing politicians for exactly what they are.  It isn't the Democrats and the Republicans that are trying to destroy America.  It's the Progressives and they are embeded in both political parties.  His book will clearly explain to you what is happening in America and open up your eyes - wide.



It's available for the Kindle.  I must purchase this book...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> *Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *
> 
> Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.
> 
> ...



Here is the T


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 4, 2009)

Its just a joke remember?

Remember glen becks  NY buidings are facsists is just a joke right?

No one takes glen beck seriously right?

I certainly hope they dont because last time a right wing nutbag got all whipped into a frensy by right wing media "jokes" hundereds of people DIED in Oklahoma.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 4, 2009)

That is trollish and out right defamation! What garbage!




G.T. said:


> *Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *
> 
> Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.
> 
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't think that I haven't watched him enough to formulate my opinion. He's an embellisher. I've seen him stretch the truth so many times to mean the "worst case scenario" that yea, I deem him pretty kooky. His following, if it's for other than entertainment but for any type of truth, is sad to me. 

He's definitely got a vested interest when he's doing things like in post #13. He does it all the time, too. 

If a guy is peeing on a tree, he's a secret coalition to destroy all wildlife on earth. That's the Beck mentality. S'not healthy.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck raped a girl in 1990?
> ...



Yep the left hate success more than anything!


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> That is trollish and out right defamation! What garbage!




Polish your reading glasses and note where is says satire.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> If you get around to reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" you will have a deeper understanding of the man.  Lots of people think he's wacko but this guy is very intelligent and calls a spade, a spade.  The reason everybody is trying to shut him up is he is exposing politicians for exactly what they are.  It isn't the Democrats and the Republicans that are trying to destroy America.  It's the Progressives and they are embeded in both political parties.  His book will clearly explain to you what is happening in America and open up your eyes - wide.



*reading Glenn Beck's book*

Ya...that's gonna happen.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate bad fiction so I wont read it


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> This guy sure gets a lot of viewers....



It is amazing and telling that some of the stupidest stuff on TV has comparatively high viewer numbers. OReally is another.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 4, 2009)

Rape as satire?

Rape as parody?

Rape as a joke?

I hope to hell none of you who found this amusing ever has the experience of someone close to you being raped. Rape is not fodder for satire or parody or jokes.

Fuck you.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

hjmick said:


> Rape as satire?
> 
> Rape as parody?
> 
> ...



Loosen up your fucking panties, it's 2009 for christ's sake, they say "shit" on TNT!!!OMG!!!

Anything can be "satire" when used in the right fashion and here, we have no victim. We have no girl, we have no face. Nobody to relate an experience to. We have no experience. 

Just a word. Just. a .....word.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's rip off from a bit Gilbert Gottfreid did at the roast of Bob Sagat.

I've seen the meme getting played with on a couple of other sites for the past few days.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Rape as satire?
> ...



Let me assure, unequivocally, there is nothing even remotely humorous about rape. Nothing.

There is nothing funny about a person being raped and there is nothing funny about a person being falsely accused of rape.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 4, 2009)

hjmick said:


> Let me assure, unequivocally, there is nothing even remotely humorous about rape. Nothing.
> 
> There is nothing funny about a person being raped and there is nothing funny about a person being falsely accused of rape.




Well that's good then. Because the OP neither implies it's funny to be raped, n'or does it accuse someone of rape. Anything else? Rape wasn't even the subject. Glenn Beck's logical reasoning was, but we can coach you through it if you didn't understand. No biggy. 

(eta: it's also twisted to take a person's obvious intent (make a point about Beck's logical fallacies) and stretch it to mean they're pompously demeaning rape victims. I'm a realist. I live in reality, where that didn't happen. Please feel free to continue your "get off my lawn kid!!" outrage. It's silly. ).


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 4, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Its the hate some seem to draw their lifes breath from.
> 
> He was talking about building adornments in NY city the other day.
> 
> ...



And yet the only violence seen so far is a Liberal attacking an old man and biting his finger off. Go figure.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. You guys are really scared arent you?

You guys are also either really dumb, or plain lying when you claim this is Glenn's methodology. This is false.

1) Glenn uses facts, usually in context quotations from the people he is questioning. There are none in this so called "satired"
2) Unlike our political leaders, Glenn is not obligated to answer questions to the public. However, if he was actually asked, he would.
3) This is not satire because there is no wit, sarcasm, or irony involved showing any sort of folly or vice. In fact, its stupid, petty, and demonstrates the originators inability to actually understand facts.
4) You cant even analyze Glenn reasoning correctly.

You keep saying this is satire. Bullcrap. You want to destroy Glenn so you make up the most ridiculous accusation and you want people to believe it.

G.T. rapes dogs. He hasnt denied it. 

But hey, thats just satire. doesnt prove a damn point, but I figure if i claim it's satire than I am no longer responsible when people believe it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 4, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I have to ask myself what kind of people make someone like Beck "successful".


----------



## SW2SILVER (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude: STFU. Ya know, shut the fuck up. Why are YOU so worried about Glenn Beck? Does  he scare you? Penis Envy? What? He's  got cajones and you don't? He's prick just like you, so what's the big fucking deal, Charlie Brown?


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2009)

G.T. said:


> *Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *
> 
> Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.
> 
> ...



did you hear about his weakness for transsexuals ?....sources say its worse than his alcoholism ever was...glen has neither confirmed or denied these reports as of yet


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 11, 2009)

glennbeck


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2009)

I find it hilarious that the same man who uses Thomas Paine as his hero did not do any research on the man.  Hey Glenn ever heard of Rights of Man, Part the Second, Combining Principle and Practice.  In this Paine calls for social programs for the needy and a progressive tax system to pay for these programs.  O yea, Paine was opposed to organized religion also.  I highly recomend reading The Family : The Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, By Jeff Sharlet.  Really scary stuff.  Beck uses some of the same tactics discussed in the book.  Father Coughlin, anybody?


----------



## QUENTIN (Sep 19, 2009)

[Satire]I'm glad to see there's a discussion of this going on here.

I'd like to get to the bottom of this vicious rumor I keep hearing that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

I hope that the more people alerted to the scandalous allegations that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*, the more likely someone would be able to provide some information either proving or refuting the fact that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*.

To me, the biggest concern right now is that Glenn Beck hasn't even tried to prove that it's not true that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*. Doesn't it make sense that if you're innocent of any wrongdoing and you're Glenn Beck and you start hearing allegations that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990,* you'd publicly address the charges?

All I'm looking for from Glenn Beck, Fox News, its parent or subsidiary companies is unequivocal proof that demonstrates there is no basis to the claim that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.
*
I first heard the terrible suggestion that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990* here:

DidGlennBeckRapeAndMurderAYoungGirlIn1990.com

At *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990* the website, they have a plethora of irrefutable innuendo suggesting that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.
*
From the official website about the controversy:



> This site exists to try and help examine the vicious rumour that *Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990*. We don't claim to know the truth -- only that the rumour floating around saying that *Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990* should be discussed. So we're going to do our part to try and help get to the bottom of this.
> Why won't Glenn Beck deny these allegations? We're not accusing Glenn Beck of raping and murdering a young girl in 1990 - in fact, we think he didn't! But we can't help but wonder, since he has failed to deny these horrible allegations. Why won't he deny that he raped and killed a young girl in 1990?



It's just such questions that we must all ask ourselves now when confronted with the gossip being spread insinuating that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.
*
From the kernel of that website, the information has spread like wildfire thanks to the grassroots power of the internet, which has been allowing free people in democracies the world over to share and discuss ideas since its inception around the time of the alleged incident in which *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

Googling *"Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990"* results in 531,000,000 hits as of this posting, all attempting to verify or dispel the notion that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

Yahoo Answers!, a popular website that allows common, decent, hard-working real Americans to pose and answer questions in a spirit of friendly guidance and Christian brotherhood, offers the following top-rated answer about the controversy:


> Look, I don't know if it's true that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990, but if it isn't, Glenn Beck, alleged 1990 murderer and rapist, should produce the girl he didn't rape and murder in 1990 so that this matter can be cleared up. All we want is proof. What is he trying to hide?


What indeed.

About.com's invaluable and reputable Urban Legends myth debunker helpfully suggests the following:
*
"Internet [...] Says Glenn Beck Raped, Murdered Young Girl in 1990"
*
According to the Pew Research Center's December 3, 2008 article headlined "Internet Overtakes Newspapers As News Outlet":



> The internet, which emerged this year as a leading source for campaign news, has now surpassed all other media except television as an outlet for national and international news. Currently, 40% say they get most of their news about national and international issues from the internet, up from just 24% in September 2007. For the first time in a Pew survey, more people say they rely mostly on the internet for news than cite newspapers (35%).



And a more recent Reuters article suggests that number has continued to climb, stating:



> Nearly half of the 1,979 people who responded to the survey said their primary source of news and information is the Internet, up from 40 percent just a year ago. Less than one third use television to get their news, while 11 percent turn to radio and 10 percent to newspapers.
> More than half of those who grew up with the Internet, those 18 to 29, get most of their news and information online, compared to 35 percent of people 65 and older.


Glenn Beck, with the Internet saying you, *Glenn Beck, Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990* and nearly half of all Americans turning to the Internet as their primary source of news, that means nearly half of all Americans and most of those ages 18 to 29 now believe that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

Don't you think it's time you respond to their concerns Glenn? If the unsubstantiated chatter proposing *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990* isn't true, it won't take much to clear America's hearts and minds of any lingering concern that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

Just provide evidence demonstrating that you weren't near any young girls in 1990, produce the young girl that you didn't rape and murder if you didn't rape and murder her (she could even guest on your show to applaud you for not raping and murdering her in 1990), and to be on the safe side give the American people your alibi in any open unsolved rape and murder cases since 1990 and we'll be right back on your side, fighting the good fight, safe in the knowledge that there's no factual basis to the statement *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.*

The sooner you respond, the sooner the charges can go away and you can be fully exonerated and have your name cleared. That's just common sense. God Bless America.[/Satire]


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Oh and the source for this story is 4chan.



Actually, this is where it started:

The Truth: Roast of Bob Saget: Gilbert Gottfried

Republicans who are getting so pissy about this are only fueling the fire. Though it is quite spot on about Beck's tactics.


----------



## QUENTIN (Sep 19, 2009)

[Satire]
The plot thickens as more and more evidence comes to light regarding the accusations that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*. And it doesn't look good for Glenn.

Here's what appears to be a police report just released to the internet documenting the *1990 Rape and Murder of a Young Girl* by one "*Glenn Beck*":







How many more young girls have to be raped and murdered before Glenn Beck  finally faces the charges that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*? How many Glenn? All we want to know is the truth. What are you hiding? [/Satire]


----------



## The Raven (Sep 19, 2009)

The Raven sees the words clearly without the human making them bigger. It wants the Raven to beleive that the Beck did something terrible and should be put in the large man-nest with the iron bars.

The Raven thinks the human brings this up not because it beleives its the truth or cares about the female, but because the human wants to punish the Beck for not thinking just like him. 

The Raven thinks it is a dangerous time to be a human and is glad it is only a raven.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 19, 2009)

Alinsky's rules in play.

Say something often enough and regardless of accuracy, groupies willingly slurp up misinformation.  Such tools.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Alinsky's rules in play.
> 
> Say something often enough and regardless of accuracy, groupies willingly slurp up misinformation.  Such tools.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u3Ax8UQ9ac]YouTube - What Birthers Believe[/ame]


----------



## QUENTIN (Sep 19, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Say something often enough and regardless of accuracy, groupies willingly slurp up misinformation.  Such tools.



Precisely.

It's precisely the rampant use and abuse of this tactic by Glenn Beck that this meme is lampooning.


----------



## QUENTIN (Sep 19, 2009)

In related news...
[Satire]
As more and more information comes out about a *Young Girl Raped and Murdered in 1990*, we have to ask ourselves what would compel *Glenn Beck* not to release a statement at the least condemning the *Rape and Murder of Young Girls in 1990* and distancing himself from the vicious, unshakable charge that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990.
*
Here are more details on the case of the poor *Young Girl who was Raped and Murdered in 1990*, decide for yourself what *Glenn Beck* should do here:



> May 10, 1990, 11 year old Robin Cornell and her 32 year old babysitter, Lisa Storey were found beaten,raped, and smothered to death in Cape Coral, Florida. Police are now interviewing local detectives to re-open the case, but if they dont find any new leads by the end of the year it will be closed. They are also looking into airing an episode on Americas Most Wanted. This town desperately needs your help in solving this case.


    Beck was also linked to the rape and murder of seven-year old Margaret Shrader in Harris County, Texas in 1990.

Source: Glenn Beck Raped And Murdered A Girl In 1990 | gatsome 

Why won't Glenn Beck dispel this terrible rumor once and for all that *Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered A Young Girl in 1990*?[/Satire]


----------



## rubberhead (Sep 19, 2009)

G.T. said:


> *Note: The below is taken from a link, which is cited below it. It is satire. *
> 
> Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.
> 
> ...



Now if he quits his job (or retires), you'll know that it's true.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Sep 20, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When's he with Larry Sinclair, do you think Obama is a pitcher or a catcher?


 
Why don't you explain how YOU catch, with all the details, and then perhaps with a thorough knowledge straight from the horses mouth, we will be able to look at the issue objectively. Your personal experience will make it easier for us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Alinsky's rules in play.
> 
> Say something often enough and regardless of accuracy, groupies willingly slurp up misinformation.  Such tools.



Thank you, si modo.  Your comment is an accurate reflection of the right wing's propagana tactics perfected over the last twenty years.  The last nutcrazes had been the BHO is "a secret half-Muslim" and "not a citizen by birth".

Such propaganda is unAmerican and unacceptable.  I am glad you see the truth of this.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Did Glenn Beck rape and murder a young girl in 1990?



> Fox News talking head Glenn Beck has pushed many a ridiculous proposition as factually true: Van Jones is an evil scary communist, taxation will lead to revolts and civil war, we're all going to be rounded up in FEMA concentration camps, President Obama hates white people, Texas should secede, the New World Order is coming to get you. But when an anonymous Internet dissenter turned Beck's dishonest tactics around on him, guess who wound up crying?
> 
> Drawing off an old Gilbert Gottfried joke in which he repeatedly insisted that comedian Bob Saget had not raped and murdered a girl in 1990, someone greated the Web site GlennBeckRapedAndMurderedAYoungGirlIn1990.com. The "Welcome" section describes the site's mission:
> 
> ...




I don't know if this is true or not. But it is starting to show up on the interweb. If it is false....why doesn't Beck just deny it? Its probably false but shouldn't Beck step aside until this issue is resolved?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you still beating your mother?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

How do we know??  Shouldn't Beck be trying to clear his name?

What is he hiding?

Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered a Girl in 1990?


Posted by FoxNewsBoycott on Tuesday, September 1st, 2009 
Filed under Glenn Beck 
Tagged Glenn Beck, humor, lies
Some sources claim that Glenn Beck may be responsible for the rape and murder of a girl in 1990. Classic Glenn Beck style reasoning suggests that he is responsible for clearing his name of these atrocious acts. A new site &#8220;exists to probe the vicious rumour that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.&#8221;

Note: This is satire/parody, but a valid example of the fallacious reasoning Beck is known for.

Here is some of the evidence:

Why haven&#8217;t we had an official response to the rumor that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990? (source) 
Some say he ate her remains in a drug-filled pagan ceremony. Some say. (source) 
&#8220;R&#8221; is for radical &#8220;A&#8221; is for astronaut &#8220;P&#8221; is for paper &#8220;S&#8221; is for super-douche &#8220;T&#8221; well, I don&#8217;t have that yet, but if I did, this would spell &#8220;rapist&#8221; (source) 
Fox News Poll: Should Glenn Beck deny rape allegations? Vote Now! (source) 
Omg I cant find a single entry/item/article ANYWHERE that says Mr. Beck is not a rapist. (source) 
He has exposed himself as a guy over and over again who has a deep seeded [sic] hatred for consensual sex or the &#8220;No Means No&#8221; culture, I don&#8217;t know what it is. I&#8217;m not saying he doesn&#8217;t like consensual sex, I&#8217;m saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe a rapist. (source) 
Visit: The Official Site About The Controversy (origin)



Read more: Fox News Boycott » Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered a Girl in 1990?


Read more: Fox News Boycott » Glenn Beck Raped and Murdered a Girl in 1990?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2009)

This was starte on 4chan. Google it an check it out.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Lets see if we can "connect the dots" on this one

1. Glenn Beck likes girls
2. Glenn Beck likes young people....therefore Beck likes young girls
3. Glenn Beck supports the death penalty and therefore supports murder..........connecting dots..........therefore Glenn Beck supports murdering young girls

The logic is irrefutable!


----------



## Meister (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> How do we know??  Shouldn't Beck be trying to clear his name?
> 
> What is he hiding?
> 
> ...



Rumor has it that a poster on USMB that goes by the name of *Rightwinger raped a 13 year old girl when she was sleeping.  *I don't know if it's true, but maybe he should step aside until he's proven innocent.  (Please note the proven innocent part) 
Do you know how rediculous you are with this thread? Typical of a far left libtard


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know??  Shouldn't Beck be trying to clear his name?
> ...




I'm not saying its true...just that the rumor is circulating the interweb!

If it is not true....couldn't he just deny it and the rumor will go away?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Meister (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not saying the *rumor about you and the 13 year old *is true either, but shouldn't you provide some evidence to prove your innocence?  just askin....
you do realize that this thread could very well be floating on the internet too donchya?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

I love how Beck and Fox news scares the shit out of liberals!!!

They tried the boycott thing and it didn't work, it actually helped Beck increase his ratings and it more than likely brought increased revenue to Fox. 

Now they're attempting to smear him with lies and guess what? It's not going to work either, it will only help to further increase his ratings. So keep up the good work you leftwing dumbasses!!

I've always thought the left was incredibly stupid and each day they reinforce that opinion.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

No, Beck didn't. He's already addressed this loony liberal drivel.
But, I'll bet Rightwinger has his hands down the pants of his lil' neighbor girl as we speak.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this, THEN I will start calling for Obama to produce even more documentation of citizenship


----------



## Dr.House (Sep 24, 2009)

Just when you thought the left couldn't sink any lower....


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this, THEN I will start calling for Obama to produce even more documentation of citizenship


Then you can look in the mirror whenever you have any complaint.  Bravo on your hypocricy.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this, THEN I will start calling for Obama to produce even more documentation of citizenship
> ...



Trying to project your hypocricy onto someone else huh - boring and predictable. Birther-truther-beckaccuser - they're all the same to me. Just funny to see how folks squeal like hairdressers when their own tactics are turned against them.

funny funny stuff.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I love how Beck and Fox news scares the shit out of liberals!!!
> 
> They tried the boycott thing and it didn't work, it actually helped Beck increase his ratings and it more than likely brought increased revenue to Fox.
> 
> ...


YEP!
Beck is tearing this sham presidency down as we speak. He's a true american hero for exposing Obama and his cronies as the corrupt, anti-american pieces of garbage they truly are. You're right Lonestar, it scares the shit out of these spineless liberal weasels. Their messiah is going down hard. He was their one and only chance of them getting ANY of their twisted far leftwing BS enacted in this great country. He's failing miserably. He's not the great uniter they so foolishly believed he was. He is proving to be the great DIVIDER, who has done nothing but ensure that this great country WILL NEVER ELECT A FAR LEFT LOON EVER AGAIN. And that is driving these loony liberal Obamabots friggin' bonkers!


----------



## noose4 (Sep 24, 2009)

rape and murder? that glenn beck is a real bastard.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
Everything I know about Glenn Beck indicates that he would never  "Rape and Murder a Girl in 1990" or any other year

If Beck can provide information about his whereabouts in 1990, then we could put the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors to rest.

Its a shame that a fine individual such as Glenn should even have to answer rumors that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but he has only himself to blame. If he would only provide credible documentation, we could resolve this issue


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

Truly funny funny stuff


----------



## Meister (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
> Everything I know about Glenn Beck indicates that he would never  "Rape and Murder a Girl in 1990" or any other year
> 
> If Beck can provide information about his whereabouts in 1990, then we could put the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors to rest.
> ...



We could ask the same about your rumor Rightwinger, where were you when that 13 year old was raped?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> Truly funny funny stuff


It was even funnier a couple of weeks back when I got you to admit that you're a freakin' communist piece of shit!
Got you to admit that you fully believe Van Jones and his twisted communist beliefs.
Face it, Jackass, you became fully insignificant in your rantings that day. You deemed both yourself and your anti-american ideals as completely null and void. Your credibility was fully shot down that day.
Run along ya' lil' communist snitch piece o' shit!
Mommy's got Your PB&J sammich waitin' for ya!
And, if your a good lil' communist boy, she just might throw in a ho-ho or a ding dong!
So, get your ass out of that basement, and don't forget to shut down mommy's computer when you leave!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
> ...




I, for one, have already gone on record that I do not believe the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" to be true
I am only doing my civic duty to report that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors are sweeping the interweb
If Glen Beck wants to stop the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors.......why doesn't he deny it?
If he can provide simple documentation on where he was in 1990, we could put this "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumor to rest


----------



## Dr.House (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
> Everything I know about Glenn Beck indicates that he would never  "Rape and Murder a Girl in 1990" or any other year
> 
> If Beck can provide information about his whereabouts in 1990, then we could put the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors to rest.
> ...



I bet you were loudly clamoring for Boooooosh's TANG documents, weren't you?


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2009)

If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2009)

This article is a great example of how conspiracy theories are born ie the birther crap, the body counts...good thread


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.


While I'm not with the birther nutters, there's quite a difference between trying to prove a negative and proof positive.

Next stupid premise?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this, THEN I will start calling for Obama to produce even more documentation of citizenship
> ...



btw - do you understand the definition of hypocricy? Should I help you out?
Holding one person to one standard and a different person to a different standard would be hypocricy. Holding both parties to the same standard (the burden to disprove wild accusations) as I have done here,  is the antithesis (that means opposite btw) of hypocricy.

Oh I'm sorry hypocricy might mean something different than hypocrisy - so please do illuminate ...


----------



## Meister (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow...I'm only doing the same as you on this thread Rightwinger.  We all just want to know


----------



## Meister (Sep 24, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.



I feel the birthers, are way over the top also, Sarah.  They really do need to get over it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this, THEN I will start calling for Obama to produce even more documentation of citizenship



Hey stupid, for one thing there is a presumption of innocence in this country and another thing is you can't prove a negative. Get a grip, take a valium or something but just lay off the fucking kool-aid why don't ya!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
> Everything I know about Glenn Beck indicates that he would never  "Rape and Murder a Girl in 1990" or any other year
> 
> If Beck can provide information about his whereabouts in 1990, then we could put the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" rumors to rest.
> ...



He don't have to prove or provide anything! Damn you people are stupid.

The burden of proof is on the accuser!!! How long have you been an American citizen?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

he's still not following .... how cute

never was too much of an intellectual powerhouse though .... whatdaya expect?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Look........it probably isn't even true that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990"


but look at the evidence.......we are not talking about the Glenn Beck of today, but the Glenn Beck of 1990. In his own book, Beck states..

Deseret News | Making a better Glenn Beck

Actual Quotes from Glenn Beck:
"I was the one you didn't want to go out with your daughter but you didn't know it." (page 3)

"I was a monster," says Beck. "I just wasn't a good guy. I was a scumbag." (page 3)

"I was taking drugs every day of my life since I was 16 years old," (page 3)

If he was a scumbag and taking drugs....how far is it from raping and killing a young girl in 1990?

All the man has to do is provide some evidence and we can put the "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990"

Why the coverup????


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know which is funnier here .....

what a GREAT thread.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there is no merit to this rumor about "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990" but shouldn't the allegations at least be investigated before we dismiss them?
> ...



That only applies in a court of law...in the court of public opinion all we need is interweb rumors

Haven't you been paying attention the last few years?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.



And another idiot chimes in. Hey stupid!! The burden of proof is on the accuser. They are the ones that need to prove he committed a crime. He doesn't have to prove he didn't. Haven't you ever heard of the "presumption of innocence"? As stupid as you people are I doubt you even know what that term means.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Look........it probably isn't even true that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990"
> 
> 
> but look at the evidence.......we are not talking about the Glenn Beck of today, but the Glenn Beck of 1990. In his own book, Beck states..
> ...



damn!!! very suspicious, doesnt look good for him, he should just come out and prove that these allegations are untrue, if that is indeed the case.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

Beck has nothing to prove. This BS comes from a site that admits the story is a parody.
Now, I don't agree with the birthers. It's a non-issue but, the fact that Obama ABSOLUTELY REFUSES to show his ORIGINAL BC, signed by a doctor and witnessing RN, fully gives the birthers the right to question his validity.
Christ, libs are friggin' idiots


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 24, 2009)

> When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this



What an asshat... this is America numbnut.  You don't just hurl ridiculous accusations and demand someone disprove them.  What a fucktard.  Oh yeah.. it came from "nobraininafight"

Never mind.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2009)

He really must address this accusation.  He's gotta prove that he didn't do this immediately...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, so let's take this to it's logical yet retarded conclusion:

Obama raped a youg Klingon boy when Obama was attending Starfleet Academy.

Mr. Obama.. please disprove these allegations!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > When Glenn Beck can produce proof that he didn't do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else would you expect from Nodog, the ADMITTED COMMUNIST?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah.. Nodog... grand pubah of the tinfoil hat society.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I nominate this thread for some sort of an award - I swear, I haven't laughed THIS hard in AGES!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Lets see if we can "connect the dots" here...



Actual Quote from Glenn Beck:

"*I was the one *you didn't *w*ant to go out wit*h* y*o*ur daughter but you *did*n't know *it*." (page 3)

Smoking Gun!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see if we can "connect the dots" here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  So there you have it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If he didn't rape and murder, he should have to prove it just like wingnuts want Obama to prove he is a citizen.
> ...



Okay Brokeback No Logic, let's talk about what you just said............as well as Soggy No Load and the other idiot.........

This is America, and the burden of proof is on the accuser.  Let's think about that for a second, because that means the people accusing the other of wrong, have to prove their assertation.

So.........I challenge you stupid neo con asses to prove that Obama is a Muslim, isn't a US Citizen, as well as a citizen of Kenya.

You're the fuckers making the claims, so now you prove 'em.

Meanwhile, I'll look to see what I can dig up on Blech.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see if we can "connect the dots" here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOP IT! You are KILLING me!!!


----------



## noose4 (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see if we can "connect the dots" here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH DAMN!!! not looking good for beck.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

Listen to these loony liberals trying to emit values on us all.
I'm quite sure that THIS loony liberal FATHER had his "LIBERAL VALUES" in order:
Mackenzie Phillips says she had sex with her dad - Yahoo! News


----------



## noose4 (Sep 24, 2009)

oh crap!!! it looks like glenn beck may have helped john phillips commit incest with mackenzie phillips!!!he was one sick dude!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 24, 2009)

I swear, I cannot determine which is funnier the premise behind this thread or the complete and total missing of the boat by so many of these posters.

I can't stop laughing


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Threads merged

~A15*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


So, who is making those assertions about Obama on this thread?
 Unless I missed it, I don't see anybody making those assertions. But I do see loony liberal idiots like YOU, trying to claim that those assertions were made on this thread.

Fact is, Beck is a hero for exposing Obama and his cronies for being the corrupt, anti-american pieces of shit they truly are. He's the Woodward and Bernstein of conservatives, all wrapped up in one. Your boys sham presidency is being exposed, and that is driving you loony liberal candyasses friggin' bonkers. It sure is fun to watch!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 24, 2009)

Two threads now about the possibility that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a little girl in 1990."

Clearly this is evidence that there  are millions of people who want to know why Glenn Beck hasn't denied that he raped and murdered a girl in 1990.


----------



## rdean (Sep 24, 2009)

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



If those things were true, why would it be "fun to watch"?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Two threads now about the possibility that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a little girl in 1990."
> 
> Clearly this is evidence that there  are millions of people who want to know why Glenn Beck hasn't denied that he raped and murdered a girl in 1990.


Glenn Beck addressed this nonsense on his show last week. 
Get with the times.
Christ, libs are uninformed friggin' idiots!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

> Fact is, Beck is a hero for exposing Obama and his cronies for being the corrupt, anti-american pieces of shit they truly are. He's the Woodward and Bernstein of conservatives, all wrapped up in one. Your boys sham presidency is being exposed, and that is driving you loony liberal candyasses friggin' bonkers. It sure is fun to watch!



I'm sure Beck IS Woodward and Bernstein wrapped into one....
But even Woodward and Bernstein know you need to address rumors such as "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990"  Was "Deep Throat" involved?

*We need to boycott Fox until they address these allegations!*

Where there is smoke there is fire!      What is Glenn Beck hiding?


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Two threads now about the possibility that "Glenn Beck raped and murdered a little girl in 1990."
> 
> Clearly this is evidence that there  are millions of people who want to know why Glenn Beck hasn't denied that he raped and murdered a girl in 1990.



Well according to this actual quote, he did exactly the opposite:



> Actual Quote from Glenn Beck:
> 
> "*I was the one *you didn't *w*ant to go out wit*h* y*o*ur daughter but you *did*n't know *it*." (page 3)
> 
> Smoking Gun!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 24, 2009)

rdean said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


It's fun watching you liberal loons go bonkers. All of you FOOLS who voted for that fraud fully believed he was perfect. Fully believed in his "CHANGE" bullshit. Fully Believed he farts rose scented fairy dust, and his shit came out in ribbons of rainbows.
But now, you gullible loons are watching the sham being fully exposed as the incompetent moron us clear thinking people already knew him to be.
It's now funny as hell watching you loons throw your lil' hissy fits, because you now realize you were completely fooled. Obama isn't the messiah. He egg farts just like everybody else, and yes, his shit too is encrusted with corn. Not to metion the fact that its now being fully proven that he's nothing more than your everyday corrupt politician.
Yeah, it's fun to watch alright!


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


If you think it's hypocricy pointing out that you are doing exactly what you gripe about, you have some serious issues with thought processes.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2009)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Beck and Fox news scares the shit out of liberals!!!
> ...


First, Beck is a moron.  This must be understood.  Next, no one but the rabid right calls the president "messiah".  A phrase used to de-legitimize his supporters.  And Obama is not "going down hard".  Among the bitter clingers, Obama never was "up", so saying he is going down hard is the easy quasi-logic that the rabid right uses to justify their own utter failures.

After the misery wrought by George W. Bush and his fascist cronies, there was bound to be blow back.  If you thought Bush was an outstanding president, why on earth should your ability to make political criticism be thought of as anything but laughable?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> > Fact is, Beck is a hero for exposing Obama and his cronies for being the corrupt, anti-american pieces of shit they truly are. He's the Woodward and Bernstein of conservatives, all wrapped up in one. Your boys sham presidency is being exposed, and that is driving you loony liberal candyasses friggin' bonkers. It sure is fun to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isnt smoke and you dont watch Fox anyway.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I've never accused Obama of being a muslim or not being a U.S. citizen you stupid fuck!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 24, 2009)

Brokeback No Load, please don't take it personal.  

Look at it this way........Blech is a birther, as well as someone who believes Obama is a Muslim.  Now, you guys are supporters of Blech, so that means (generally) that you agree with him.

Blech thinks Obama isn't a US Citizen.  Do you?

Blech thinks Obama is a Muslim.  Do you?

Blech thinks Obama has no claim to the Presidency.  Do you?

Just answer the questions dude.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Brokeback No Load, please don't take it personal.
> 
> Look at it this way........Blech is a birther, as well as someone who believes Obama is a Muslim.  Now, you guys are supporters of Blech, so that means (generally) that you agree with him.
> 
> ...



Blech is a birther. What are you 10 years old?  Beck is entitled to his opinion, sadly so are you.

I'll answer your childish questions as soon as you show me the quotes from Beck himself addressing each claim.

But first you should check out this link....GOP 12: Beck slams birther conspiracy: "Flat-earthers"

Make sure you click the link to his radio show where you can hear Beck in his own words.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 24, 2009)

I've heard the fucker on FAUX Noise.  I've heard him rally the base for t-baggers.

What more do you want idiot?

C'mon Brokeback No Logic, try.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> I've heard the fucker on FAUX Noise.  I've heard him rally the base for t-baggers.
> 
> What more do you want idiot?
> 
> C'mon Brokeback No Logic, try.



I don't blame you for being so stupid. But look on the bright side. Now you know that Beck isn't a "birther"? See, you actually learned something today.  I bet your mommy would be soooo proud!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 24, 2009)

Beck was at the start of the birther movement.  He and Limp Idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You are projecting again, si modo.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Brokeback No Load, please don't take it personal.
> ...



What I find puzzling about Beck is the dumbing down of the republican party..
The party used to be represented by the likes of William F Buckley and George Will. Now the face of the party is Limbaugh, Beck and Hannity.
Sorry... but it seems you reach a point where you are defined by the company you keep


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 24, 2009)

George Will has had as little to do with the above three loonies as possible for a long, long time.  Go review his political columns and general remarks online.  You are going to find very little support for RGS wing at the GOP asylum.  The guards keep the John Birch Society, E. T. Benson, and Cleon Skousen in their as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck was at the start of the birther movement.  He and Limp Idiot.



Prove it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Brokeback No Load, please don't take it personal.
> 
> Look at it this way........Blech is a birther, as well as someone who believes Obama is a Muslim.  Now, you guys are supporters of Blech, so that means (generally) that you agree with him.
> 
> ...



Glenn isnt a birther. And he doesnt think Obama is a Muslim. He also wouldnt care if Obama was one. Nor has he ever claimed tha Obama has no claim to the Presidency. You would know this if you ever bothered listening to him speak.

So until you ask questions based in reality, there is no point answering them.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck was at the start of the birther movement.  He and Limp Idiot.



Prove it, lil' man!
Seriously, you're not very bright. But you are fun to laugh at!


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Beck was at the start of the birther movement.  He and Limp Idiot.
> ...



No, they have to prove they weren't.  Sorry, the accusation is already out there and we all know how that works.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



He's no Buckley and he's certainly no Edward R Murrow.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yes. we (independent thinkers) do know how it works and the burden of proof is on the accuser. Gaybikersailor accused Beck of being at the start of the "birther" movement. The burden of proof lies with gaybikersailor. You cannot prove a negative, in other words, you can't prove something that doesn't exist.


It's easy to tell you're a liberal, your stupidity was a dead give away.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> What I find puzzling about Beck is the dumbing down of the republican party..
> The party used to be represented by the likes of William F Buckley and George Will. Now the face of the party is Limbaugh, Beck and Hannity.
> Sorry... but it seems you reach a point where you are defined by the company you keep




Couldn't have been said better.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

The irony is too sweet:  





rightwinger said:


> What I find puzzling about Beck is the dumbing down of the republican party..
> ....


With this a bit later  





Sarah G said:


> *No, they have to prove they weren't*.  Sorry, the accusation is already out there and we all know how that works.


[Emphasis added]

*facepalm*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What I find puzzling about Beck is the dumbing down of the republican party..
> ...



For once I would have to agree. And I take it neither of you have a problem with the company Obama keeps and of those that he surrounds himself with like Rev. Wright, Mark Lloyd, Cass Sunstein, Ezekial Emanuel, Van Jones, Bill Ayers, Jeff Jones, John Holdren etc....

The Company He Keeps by Andrew C. McCarthy on National Review Online

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - List of Obama's Czars


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

The company they keep.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't get how people miss this. 

You're calling it retarted that anyone is saying that Glen has to prove innocense, simply because he was accused. 

No fucking shit it's retarted. He doesn't have to prove shit, simply because he was accused. That's the point you fuckin dummies. 

GLEN accuses people of shit, AND THEN, states that since the accused don't re-but, they're guilty. Glen does this. That's the irony, that's the source of this being SATIRE. 

Anyone in here calling people idiots for stating Glen needs to prove innocense totally missed it. Over their heads. Gone with the wind. All of that shit. Facepalm is right. wow.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I don't get how people miss this.
> 
> You're calling it retarted that anyone is saying that Glen has to prove innocense, simply because he was accused.
> 
> ...


That glaring bullet seems to have been missed 
by some of those who consider themselves so smaharrrt.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I don't get how people miss this.
> 
> You're calling it retarted that anyone is saying that Glen has to prove innocense, simply because he was accused.
> 
> ...



The irony was sent back to them in more than a couple of posts yet they are so clueless of that concept.  

And they refer to themselves as independent thinkers..


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> The irony is too sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously a response from the satirically challenged


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





G.T. said:


> I don't get how people miss this.
> 
> You're calling it retarted that anyone is saying that Glen has to prove innocense, simply because he was accused.
> 
> ...


Well cogratulations on making your tactics (and those in this thread) look entirely hypocritical and/or entirely stupid.  Neither option is one I would be proud of, but to each his own, eh?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Well cogratulations on making your tactics (and those in this thread) look entirely hypocritical and/or entirely stupid.  Neither option is one I would be proud of, but to each his own, eh?




Not quite. Using the tactic to point out the irony of how dumb it is, to create what we call satire, is not the same as using the tactic. I won't mud-sling, but I don't believe you're too dumb to know that, so there's no need for you to be a dick really.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Well cogratulations on making your tactics (and those in this thread) look entirely hypocritical and/or entirely stupid.  Neither option is one I would be proud of, but to each his own, eh?
> ...



See, I beleive that you are bright enough to see it that way.  But there is no doubt in my mind that others take this quite seriously.  Some are seriously stupid.  And there are others in this thread who have clearly stated their intent on being hypocritical.

I realize that there are idiots in the world and I realize that there are idiots who lack integrity - it's a given in any significant population.  And all have a right to be an idiot.

Just like all have a right to be an idiot on the other side of that fence - to listen to Beck, Limbaugh, whoever - and take that seriously, as satire, or somewhere in the middle.

So, as my point has always been, what *IS* the point?  It seems to me that two actions cancel each other out, so I'm wondering what the point of any of it is.  Just to show that each side can be petty?  I honestly don't know.  Maybe you have an idea as you seem not so caught up in the emotions of it all.  I mean, it's TV.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The point is that you are totally clueless when it comes to recognizing satire

I would explain it to you but satire loses its relevance once you have to explain it


----------



## G.T. (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm not by any means emotional about any of this. I don't like liars, so I kick them in the ass where possible, really just to pass time @ work. 

The point: I saw this elsewhere on the net, found it funny, and provided it for others to discuss/maybe think is funny also, etc.

It's a pretty on-going thread, so it provided good reading for those empty extra minutes at the office. It did it's job. That's the point, basically.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I don't get how people miss this.
> 
> You're calling it retarted that anyone is saying that Glen has to prove innocense, simply because he was accused.
> 
> ...



Give some examples of Beck making accusations against people.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

On Obama: "I think he's a Racist"

For starters.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> On Obama: "I think he's a Racist"
> 
> For starters.



That's an opinion not an accusation. Try again.


----------



## Liability (Sep 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When's he with Larry Sinclair, do you think Obama is a pitcher or a catcher?



I'm not feeling like doing all the work associated with Google.

So, CF, why not he'p me out?

Who is this Larry Sinclair?

And what does he have to do with President Obama?

And what about playing catch relates to this thread?  

-- Confused in NY.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > On Obama: "I think he's a Racist"
> ...


The exact quote: *&#8216;This guy is, I believe, a racist&#8217; -Beck.

*

Lonestar_Logic, I believe, is a racist.  
I heard Lonestar Logic fucks sheep in high heels too.

That's just an opinion.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > When's he with Larry Sinclair, do you think Obama is a pitcher or a catcher?
> ...


He's a low life, convicted maggot of a multiple felon, who claims he gave Oby a BJ in a limousine.

The guy is a druggie, near toothless, lives off the dole, and sent a picture of his dick to Obama.

Frank, and other ilk minded troofers, believe him.


----------



## Liability (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I had seen his ISinclair's) name mentioned a few times before.  

After reading your post, I got over my laziness and went ahead to do a little Google search.

LarrySinclair.org

Nothing there inspires a whole lot of faith in anything said by Mr. Sinclair.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get how people miss this.
> ...



That's easy, just look at his character assassination of Van Jones.

Glen Beck claimed Jones "... is an avowed communist, communist!"...he's not.

Glen Beck claimed (or implied) that Jones served time in prison for taking part in the Rodney King riots.  Another lie....Jones has never served time in any prison nor been convicted of a crime nor was he even in Los Angeles at that time.

Beck has said repeatedly that Van is some kind of a powerful czar -  accountable to no one but the President.  Oops...another lie.



> ....simple Internet search shows that this claim is false. A March 10, 2009, press release announced that Van was hired by the Chair of the White House Council on Environmental Quality &#8211; to work on her staff as a &#8220;special advisor.&#8221;
> 
> In other words, Van is within the normal White House chain of command, reporting to an office confirmed by the United States Senate, just like most White House staffers. Media outlets sometimes use the &#8220;czar&#8221; shorthand. But the facts show that Van has no mysterious role or extra-constitutional powers.



Nor would Van Jones have control over any funds or spending of any kind (much less the 5 billion Beck alleges)....

Need we go on?  This is just one Beck fecal smear, I'm sure there are more.

I'm glad to see him getting a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there any proof he didn't rape a goat?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > On Obama: "I think he's a Racist"
> ...



That's a fact, and you are a liar.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Is there any proof he didn't rape a goat?



The goat ain't talkin'....


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well of course the goat isn't talking it's an embaressing situation. Many Goat rape victims never come forward to file a police report.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

Beck may be a SERIAL goat raper.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any proof he didn't rape a goat?
> ...


But he _is_ smiling.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Beck may be a SERIAL goat raper.



Goats have been disappearing....


----------



## Liability (Sep 25, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Except, of course, it is perfectly true that Jones called HIMSELF a communist:  





> Jones had planned to move to Washington, DC, and had already landed a job and an apartment there. But in jail, he said, "I met all these young radical people of color - I mean really radical, *communists* and anarchists. And it was, like, *'This is what I need to be a part of.*'" Although he already had a plane ticket, he decided to stay in San Francisco. "I spent the next ten years of my life working with a lot of those people I met in jail, *trying to be a revolutionary*." In the months that followed, he let go of any lingering thoughts that he might fit in with the status quo. "I was a rowdy nationalist on April 28th, and then the verdicts came down on April 29th," he said. *"By August, I was a communist."*


 *NOTE*:  excerpted from the full article here:  t r u t h o u t | Eliza Strickland | The New Face of Environmentalism  My emphasis added.

But there is THIS, too:  





> Blogger Trevor Loudon, who broke the story of Jones' Marxism, reports that Valerie Jarrett's late father-in-law, Vernon Jarrett, was an associate of Communist Party USA member Frank Marshall Davis and that they worked together in Chicago. Davis, the subject of a 600-page FBI file, is the mysterious "Frank" from Obama's book, Dreams from My Father, and served as a mentor to a young Barack Obama in Hawaii.


 Van Jones Mystery Solved? | Homeland Security  (Jarrett had bragged at one point, taking "credit" for Jones getting that dopey green czar spot.  I like hte connection between Jarrett, Jones and the President to fucking Frank Marshall Davis. )


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey.......did anyone hear about Blech talking about the Constitutional ammendment that charged 10 bucks per person (for what he thought was) for an immigration fee, as well as was speaking about how people were PAYING for the privledge of coming to America?

Turns out, the 10 bucks was a sales tax on slaves.

Was on his show yesterday.

Tell me again how well informed Blech is.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> *Well of course the goat isn't talking* it's an embaressing situation. Many Goat rape victims never come forward to file a police report.



Would ewe?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well of course the goat isn't talking* it's an embaressing situation. Many Goat rape victims never come forward to file a police report.
> ...


LOL!!!! I don't know if I was a goat and it wasn't BAAAD I guess I wouldn't.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2009)

cold fusion38 said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > cold fusion38 said:
> ...



:d

Well that smiley didn't work...


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck, Rapist[/SIZE]* 
* Link* 
 *Excerpt:* 
The rumor has gotten enough traction that the professional media website Mediaite.com has written about the hoax. Mediaite claims that some of the people behind the hoax may be from a group that previously virally attacked the Church of Scientology and was once responsible for flooding YouTube with porn. The attack on Beck has worked well enough that *the top two Google searches under Glenn Beck so far today* *are Glenn Beck murder and Glenn Beck rapist.* Sites like Fark.com and YouTube have been flooded with attacks on Beck. All have implied Beck is a rapist and a murderer. One online poll indicated that *84% of 13,000 voters believe Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.*


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

*[SIZE=-1] "Me?  Unstable?"[/SIZE]* 


And polls don't lie or mislead....so I think I kind of believe it.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> On Obama: "I think he's a Racist"
> 
> For starters.


What a colossally stupid answer.  I am not suprised at all.  I have yet to see a single post of yours that is not insane or stupendously idiotic.  I would wonder how it feels to be so insignificant, but I'm not all that interested.





Interesting, no one has yet to answer your question, LL:  





Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get how people miss this.
> ...



So, one must wonder if those who claim this is all just in fun, are really able to actually think through an analogous situation.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe Si modo's brain has turned to rot. Shame what a nasty case of syphilis can do to a person.


That's just my opinion though.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck, Rapist[/SIZE]*
> * Link*
> *Excerpt:*
> The rumor has gotten enough traction that the professional media website Mediaite.com has written about the hoax. Mediaite claims that some of the people behind the hoax may be from a group that previously virally attacked the Church of Scientology and was once responsible for flooding YouTube with porn. The attack on Beck has worked well enough that *the top two Google searches under Glenn Beck so far today* *are Glenn Beck murder and Glenn Beck rapist.* Sites like Fark.com and YouTube have been flooded with attacks on Beck. All have implied Beck is a rapist and a murderer. One online poll indicated that *84% of 13,000 voters believe Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990.*



You know, this story could possibly be proven to be true..........after all, Glenn Beck has claimed that he was a degenerate alcoholic, and has been 12 years sober.  2009 minus 12 equals 1997, so he was an alcoholic (by his own admission) prior to then.  Additionally, if you are as bad an alcoholic as Beck claims he was, then it is very likely that he has had several blackouts from drinking.

Maybe the rapes and murders aren't that far removed from the truth............


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck, Rapist[/SIZE]*
> ...


And maybe the President is an usurper.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not saying Glenn Beck is a murderer and a rapist, but how do we know for sure?
He has not denied that he raped and murdered a girl in 1990 and has been unable to account for his whereabouts during that year.

If he is innocent....why doesn't he just provide proof?

Will he volunteer for a lie detector test?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you ever known someone who has been a blackout drunk?  I have.

Trust me........they can run around the night before, acting like they are completely in control (albeit with some rather bizarre and stupid behavior), and they won't remember ANYTHING after a certain time of night (when enough alcohol has been consumed), and will swear that they didn't do anything.

There have actually been criminal defenses based on that.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

The idiocy will never stop.

It reminds me of children in the back seat of a car:

Kid 1:  Mom! He poked me!
Kid 2:  He poked me first!

Although, just poking does not make one look ugly.

Carry on.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe we should start going back to Beck's blackout days to find out if he really did murder or rape goats!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Look...If Glen Beck really did rape and murder a young girl in 1990.....The public should know

If he didn't do it...Why doesn't he just take a lie detector test?

Does he have something to hide?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Look...If Glen Beck really did rape and murder a young girl in 1990.....The public should know
> 
> If he didn't do it...Why doesn't he just take a lie detector test?
> 
> Does he have something to hide?


I'm wondering if you're also one of those party bores who repeats jokes over and over again, thinking no one has really gotten it because they have yet to get a laugh.  But, unbeknownst to you, no one is chuckling because your point/joke is not all that witty from the start.


----------



## vharlow (Sep 25, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Its the hate some seem to draw their lifes breath from.
> 
> He was talking about building adornments in NY city the other day.
> 
> ...



That's not what he meant at all, and you would know if it you happened to see that particular segment.  He was talking about the symbolism of the time WHEN THEY WERE BUILT which was long ago.  Actually, long ago, fascism was considered to be just smashingly wonderful by lots of Americans who thought Mussolini was just the most fascinating guy and his policies were just GREAT!  

I see symbolism in lots of buildings that represents things I don't like and they give me the creeps.  I would hypothesize that 95% of people don't even see the artwork, much less recognize it as symbolism these days, and wouldn't know what they symbols mean....  

Or maybe you would have to be an art student to get it....I dunno....  :-(


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

" I did WHAT last night?!?!"


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2009)

Like I said.......Blech proved himself to be a colossal idiot yesterday.  Check this out.........



> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"?
> September 23, 2009 8:16 pm ET  196 Comments
> 
> In a chapter in his new book purporting to explain to "idiots" what "our Founding Fathers really intended," Glenn Beck praises an obsolete provision of the U.S. Constitution that prohibited Congress from outlawing the slave trade before 1808 and capped taxes on the slave trade at $10 per slave. In his explanation of the provision, Beck does not mention slavery, saying instead that the provision means that the Founders apparently "felt like there was a value to being able to live here" and lamenting: "Not anymore. These days we can't ask anything of immigrants -- including that they abide by our laws."
> ...



Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America

Now.......with all that being said, my question is, with the woefully inadequate way that Blech does his research, as well as the way that he spins the truth to suit his own rhetoric, why the fuck is anyone still listening to this asshole?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> I believe Si modo's brain has turned to rot. Shame what a nasty case of syphilis can do to a person.
> 
> 
> That's just my opinion though.






Did he get it from Beck cuz I thing that is a VEY special form of Syphilis!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 25, 2009)

And yes I did spell my last post right VEY syphilis. It's a Jewish syphalis and is VERY nasty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look...If Glen Beck really did rape and murder a young girl in 1990.....The public should know
> ...



I think si modo should take a lie detector test to see if she really is who she claims to be.  And -- where was she in 1990?


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am saying Obama is a Marxist, after all, how do all you liberal/commies know for sure Obama is not a marxist.

Of course we can look at what Obama says and what he does, Beck exposing Obama's marxism is what is driving you guys nuts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> I am saying Obama is a Marxist, after all, how do all you liberal/commies know for sure Obama is not a marxist.
> 
> Of course we can look at what Obama says and what he does, Beck exposing Obama's marxism is what is driving you guys nuts.



The only thing Bech exposes is his stupidity.  Remember on Thursday where he was talking about people paying 10 bucks to get into the US via Constitutional ammendment?

Turns out that the ammendment was for increasing the SLAVE TAX to 10 bucks/head.

With stupidity like that, can you really depend on anything Blech says?


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying Obama is a Marxist, after all, how do all you liberal/commies know for sure Obama is not a marxist.
> ...



Dont matter what you think of Beck, Beck did not figure this out, he stole his ideas from Mark Levin.

Obama is a Marxist, his freinds are Marxist. You just watch TV or what, look stuff up and come up with original ideas or your no better than those you criticize.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Okay.......first let's go with some definitions........



> Marx&#8901;ist
> &#8194;&#8194;/&#712;m&#593;rks&#618;st/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [mahrk-sist] Show IPA
> Use marxist in a Sentence
> See web results for marxist
> ...





> Marx&#8901;ism
> &#8194;&#8194;/&#712;m&#593;rks&#618;z&#601;m/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [mahrk-siz-uhm] Show IPA
> Use marxism in a Sentence
> See web results for marxism
> ...



From Dictionary.com

Now..........the definitions have been provided so that there is no confusion.  With that being said, present your links and articles to prove Obama is a Marxist.

Additionally........Glenn Beck is one of the stupider people around, so anything that he says is suspect..........especially the following article.......



> Beck praises constitutional provision protecting slave trade
> 
> Beck praises "Migration or Importation" tax provision in taking cheap shot at "immigrants." In the chapter, Beck reprints and then praises Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. Beck specifically highlights in yellow the phrase "ten dollars for each person":
> 
> ...



Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America

So.........tell me again how well informed Blech is.


----------



## paperview (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> So.........tell me again how well informed Blech is.


It's hard to believe (well, not really, given some of the people on the right) that any thoughtful person would give a fleck of credence to what Beck says.

He's proven himself to be wildly conspiratorial, majestically ill-informed, and though I will give him this - he can be funny, and he is good at marketing his dreck - the man is an extremely poor example of a logical thinker.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




I aint going to post links for you, you aint posting links for me, your posts are full of nothing but bullshit and now your acting like your somebody to debate with. Your joking.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



I know that your parents may have just bought you your computer, so I'll explain this slowly.......

The underlined parts under the article is the LINK!

Try to keep up slow child.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Why are you bringing my parents into this, their both dead. I just read the rules being a noob so I know bringing family into the posts is strictly off limits.

I aint following your links, if I wanted to chase across the web I would do google searches. Its much more fun to show all the people who read message boards how easy the truth makes people like you resort to name calling and denigrated family.

And just in case you dont get it, my parents are dead, your way out of line.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Yo, idiot..........generic references about parents (as in you had to have had some) is simply a reference point, referring to the fact that you are human (although I'm not really sure about that).

However.........

If I would have said "your parents are................." and then got specific, it would have been referring to family members.

But.........since you are so sensitive about it (oh yeah......I became an orphan at 8), I'll phrase it another way.....

The creatures that may or may not have spawned you have obviously bought you a computer, so it would help if you would actually look up the link (which is what you have to do when you post things from another website for reference), then you would see where Blech is a lying idiot.

Unfortunately, you've got the IQ of plant life, and that may be stretching it.

Fuck off ya goddamn pedant, go please purists.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hey moron, that is all very true, except when you accidently do this to someones parents who are dead, than it becomes much different and crosses the line.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

FUCK OFF ASSHOLE!!!!!!  What part of I was orphaned at 8 did you miss?

Oh wait........you're one of those whining assholes that likes to take the tragedy in their life and use it as a way to garner sympathy.

You want sympathy from me?  You can find it in the dictionary.........somewhere between "shit" and "syphilis".

Like I said, I lost my parents in a car wreck while I was 8.  They were coming to pick me up from summer vacation.

What asshole?  I've had tragedy as well, but, unlike someone such as yourself with a knot in their shorts and sand in their crack, I don't see any reason to whine.  You, however,  just keep whining.

Still haven't figured out how to connect to a link in posts on the 'board, have you idiot?


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> FUCK OFF ASSHOLE!!!!!!  What part of I was orphaned at 8 did you miss?
> 
> Oh wait........you're one of those whining assholes that likes to take the tragedy in their life and use it as a way to garner sympathy.
> 
> ...



wow, you are one twisted fuck, you led me right into your trap, how many times have you thrown that at someone, first you set me up by talking about my dead parents as if they are alive, than you come back with this. How many others have you done this to.

I am just laughing at you, literally. I am still laughing. 

You poor boy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm still laughing at the fact you were offended that I said you had parents.

Schmuck.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact you were offended that I said you had parents.
> 
> Schmuck.



still poking, huh, just cant let it go


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2009)

Not my fault you've got sand in your crack and take offense to having parents.

Kinda funny, but quite a bit sad actually.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

Mdn, obviously you're dealing with some who have anger management issues.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> FUCK OFF ASSHOLE!!!!!!  What part of I was orphaned at 8 did you miss?
> 
> Oh wait........you're one of those whining assholes that likes to take the tragedy in their life and use it as a way to garner sympathy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need your prozac, lil' man.
Phoney biker, poser sailor.
LMAO!


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

If this place ever made me that angry, I would take a long break from here.  This is supposed to be interesting, informative, and fun, IMO.


----------



## Liability (Sep 28, 2009)

Beck was certainly wrong about that "importation" at $10.00 per person provision of the Constitution ["Article I, Section 9, Clause 1"]. Before spouting off about it, yes, he really *ought to have* taken some efforts to grasp what it was actually addressing.  And yes, *it was* addressing the topic of slavery.  And no, *Beck didn't seem to know that* rather important fact. 

So, perhaps it's just as well that I don't watch his show.  The one 'episode' I did catch was not half bad, however.

I would not recommend that conservatives accept Beck as a source of news (in the way that so many libs seem to think Jon Liebowitz Stewart and Bill scumbag Maher are sources of news).

That doesn't mean that Beck doesn't have a capacity to be interesting and maybe even a tiny bit informative from time to time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 28, 2009)

Liability said:


> Beck was certainly wrong about that "importation" at $10.00 per person provision of the Constitution ["Article I, Section 9, Clause 1"]. Before spouting off about it, yes, he really *ought to have* taken some efforts to grasp what it was actually addressing.  And yes, *it was* addressing the topic of slavery.  And no, *Beck didn't seem to know that* rather important fact.
> 
> So, perhaps it's just as well that I don't watch his show.  The one 'episode' I did catch was not half bad, however.
> 
> ...



Tell me where in Article 1 section 9 it addresses slavery.

LII: Constitution


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 28, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Is Glenn Beck a Rapist?  You Decide[/SIZE]* 
* Link*  *Excerpt:* 
&#8226;Why haven&#8217;t we had an official response to the rumor that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990? (source) 
&#8226;Some say he ate her remains in a drug-filled pagan ceremony. Some say. (source) 
&#8226;&#8220;R&#8221; is for radical &#8220;A&#8221; is for astronaut &#8220;P&#8221; is for paper &#8220;S&#8221; is for super-douche &#8220;T&#8221; well, I don&#8217;t have that yet, but if I did, this would spell &#8220;rapist&#8221; (source) 
&#8226;Fox News Poll: Should Glenn Beck deny rape allegations? Vote Now! (source) 
&#8226;Omg I cant find a single entry/item/article ANYWHERE that says Mr. Beck is not a rapist. (source) 
&#8226;He has exposed himself as a guy over and over again who has a deep seeded [sic] hatred for consensual sex or the &#8220;No Means No&#8221; culture, I don&#8217;t know what it is. I&#8217;m not saying he doesn&#8217;t like consensual sex, I&#8217;m saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe a rapist. (source)


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Beck was certainly wrong about that "importation" at $10.00 per person provision of the Constitution ["Article I, Section 9, Clause 1"]. Before spouting off about it, yes, he really *ought to have* taken some efforts to grasp what it was actually addressing.  And yes, *it was* addressing the topic of slavery.  And no, *Beck didn't seem to know that* rather important fact.
> ...





> The migration or *importation of such persons* as any of the states now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a tax or duty may be imposed on such importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each person.



What do you think "importation of such persons" is referring to?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Indentured servants. As my great great great grandfather was.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And slaves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Well technically an indentured servant is a slave. So what's the argument? How exactly did Beck lie?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes, they are and so were the imported people from Africa.  It covers them all.

I don't even know what the argument is.  You asked where it addressed slavery.  I showed you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Then you would agree that, that portion of the constitution doesn't specify or differentiate bewtween an african slave or an indentured servant.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Not in the way I'm reading it.


----------



## Liability (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Beck was certainly wrong about that "importation" at $10.00 per person provision of the Constitution ["Article I, Section 9, Clause 1"]. Before spouting off about it, yes, he really *ought to have* taken some efforts to grasp what it was actually addressing.  And yes, *it was* addressing the topic of slavery.  And no, *Beck didn't seem to know that* rather important fact.
> ...



That's what they were addressing in that provision:



> SECTION 9. Clause 1. The Migration or Importation of such
> Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to
> admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year
> one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may
> ...


 http://www.gpoaccess.gov/constitution/pdf2002/011.pdf  From:  Analysis and Interpretation of the Constitution
Annotations of Cases Decided by the Supreme Court of the United States 
Senate Document No. 108-17
2002 Edition: Cases Decided to June 28, 2002


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


That part of the constitution was directly addressing slavery importation. 
Manual of the Constitution of the ... - Google Books

By the time of the Constitution, the indentured servitude was no where near the scale of black slave labor.  (while, yes, _some_ did exist)
However, full-fledged black slavery largely replaced indentured servitude as the need for the agricultural help in the Southern Tobacco & cotton fields grew.

Any reading of the history of the Constitution makes it clear it was addressing the slave trade, by and large.


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

Meh.

I see Liability already covered it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You really are an idiot ain't ya Drugstore Cowboy?

Dim Bulb/No Logic, I see that you are as stupid as Blech.  You're probably a racist as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



The gaybiker speaks. What's wrong you need your ass kicked again? You can call me an idiot, but this idiot has already kicked your teeth in and I can do it again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

Liability said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Thanks for the clairification. I engaged in more in depth research and found that slavery was indeed addressed. But to be fair Article 1 section 9 wasn't exclusively meant for slaves, but immigrants as well.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Thanks for the clairification. I engaged in more in depth research and found that slavery was indeed addressed. But to be fair Article 1 section 9 wasn't exclusively meant for slaves, but immigrants as well.


er, no it wasn't.

Read it again:

"&#8220;The Migration or Importation of *such Persons* as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, *shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight*, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.&#8221;


Who do you think "*such persons*" refers to?   

Want a hint?How about looking at *the Notes of Debates in the Federal Convention of 1787 *
*by James Madison.*

Here's a snippet: Genl. PINKNEY moved to strike out the words "the year eighteen hundred" as the year limiting the importation of slaves, and to insert the words "the year eighteen hundred and eight" 


 Mr. GHORUM 2ded. the motion 


 Mr. MADISON. Twenty years will produce all the mischief that can be apprehended from the liberty to import slaves. So long a term will be more dishonorable to the National[SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE] character than to say nothing about it in the Constitution. 

[Click the link for an eyeful. Some good reading there.]
​And did you really think the Constitution was making an allowance for congress to prohibit _immigrants_ after 1808, but not before?   Think about that.

Slaves were merchandise, and as such were being taxed as _merchandise._ 

& Something DID happen in 1808.  Can you guess what it was?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the clairification. I engaged in more in depth research and found that slavery was indeed addressed. But to be fair Article 1 section 9 wasn't exclusively meant for slaves, but immigrants as well.
> ...



Upon further research, I believe you all got it wrong. Article 1 establishes the first of the three branches of the government, Section 9 places certain limits on Congress. Certain legal items, such as suspension of habeas corpus, bills of attainder, and ex post facto laws are prohibited. No law can give preference to one state over another; no money can be taken from the treasury except by duly passed law, and no title of nobility, such as Prince or Marquis, will ever be established by the government.

Section 9. The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person." 61 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

61 As the preceding sections deals with the affirmative powers of Congress, this section has to do with what has been called its negative powers. It enumerates ten things which Congress may not do. 

In Section 9 a legislative body was for the first time restrained. Kings had been curbed by charters, but never a legislature. Parliament was often tyrannical. American statesmen feared the legislature. "An elective despotism was not the government we fought for," wrote Jefferson. Madison argued that "the people ought to indulge all their jealousy and exhaust all their precautions" in self-defense. So the first American invention in government was a curb upon legislative power, as was the second. 97 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Privilege of the Writ of Habeas Corpus shall not be suspended, unless when in Cases of Rebellion or Invasion the public Safety may require it. 62 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

62 By the ancient writ of habeas corpus (have the body) an English court commanded the jailor or other officer having a prisoner in charge to bring him before the bar for inquiry as to the legality of his restraint from liberty. Men had been cast into prison without formal charge and left there without hearing or trial. In the Petition of Right to which Charles I was obliged to assent (1628) the sovereign was charged with violation of this privilege, which antedated the Magna Charta (1213). It was prayed in the Petition that "freemen be imprisoned or disseized only by the law of the land, or by due process of law, and not by the King's special command without any charge." In the reign of Charles II (1679) the first Habeas Corpus Act was passed to make more definite the rights of Englishmen which had been disregarded on one pretext or another. In the reign of George III the first act, relating to charges of crime, was supplemented by an act dealing with deprivation of liberty for any other reason. 

Knowing in how many ways this right of the Englishman and the English colonist in America had been defeated, the framers of our Constitution forbade suspension of the privilege except in two similar contingencies; but even in time of (1) rebellion or (2) invasion the privilege is not to be suspended unless the public safety may require it. 

As this clause is in Article I of the Constitution, relating to legislative powers, and as the subject is not mentioned in Article II, dealing with the powers of the Executive (President), it was held by Chief Justice Taney shortly after the outbreak of the Civil War that President Lincoln did not have power to suspend the privilege of the writ, Congress alone possessing that authority. The President had suspended the privilege in several instances where former officers of the army or the government had gone over to the Confederacy and were active in the North against the Union. Such persons were put in prison and held without trial. 

To set the matter at rest Congress later authorized President Lincoln to suspend the writ of habeas corpus. 

In England a habeas corpus Suspension Act often is passed which partially annuls the operation of the celebrated Habeas Corpus Act of Charles II (1679). The Suspension Act makes it hopeless for any person imprisoned under a warrant signed by the Secretary of State on a charge of high treason or on suspicion of treason to insist upon being either discharged or put on trial. The Government of England may defer indefinitely the formal accusation and public trial of persons imprisoned on suspicion of treasonable practices. That cannot be done in the United States. 
No bill of Attainder 63 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

63 The bill of attainder in England was an act of Parliament by which a man was tried, convicted and disposed of without a jury, without a hearing in court, generally without hearing the witnesses against him, and without regard to the rules of evidence. His blood was attainted or corrupted legally so that he could not inherit property from others nor could his children inherit property from him. This deprivation of property was contrary to the charter of Edward III (1327-1377), which said that no one should be "put out of his lands or possessions, . . . or disinherited, . . . without being brought to answer by due process of law." Bills of attainder were first passed by Parliament in 1459 and were often employed during the time of the Tudors (1485-1603). In the reign of Henry VIII (1509-1547) they were much employed to punish those who had incurred the King's displeasure and many fell victims who could not have been charged with any offence under existing law. During the Long Parliament (nearly twenty years) beginning in the reign of Charles I (1625-1649) Parliament itself made effective use of the bill of attainder to dispose of objectionable persons. In the reign of William III and Mary (1690) an act was passed "for the attainder of divers rebels;" and Macaulay says that "it was not even pretended that there had been any inquiry into the guilt of those who were thus proscribed." In 1870 forfeiture was abolished by the English Government except upon outlawry, and it was provided that "no judgment of or for any treason or felony shall cause any corruption of blood or any forfeiture or escheat." For his activities and writings in behalf of colonial rights Jefferson's name was included in a bill of attainder presented in Parliament, but it was not pressed to a vote. 

The convenience of the bill of attainder when ruthless power found in its way legal safeguards to the man was well illustrated in the case of Thomas Wentworth, Earl of Strafford and chief advisor to Charles I, who was impeached (1640) and tried before the House of Lords on the charge of attempting to subvert the liberties of England. As the evidence seemed insufficient, and as Strafford defended himself with great ability, his prosecutors, foreseeing an acquittal, withdrew the impeachment and subsequently attacked him by a bill of attainder which passed both Houses and received, under the pressure of public opinion, the unwilling signature of the King, Strafford was beheaded. 

Bills of attainder were known in America in colonial times. In 1777 Thomas Jefferson wrote a bill of attainder for an outlaw in Virginia. This method of punishment was often used during the Revolution. In Lecky's "England in the Eighteenth Century" it is mentioned that in the State of New York and act confiscated all the goods of fifty-nine royalists, including three women, and in a footnote the author makes reference to "a long list of these acts of attainder." 

Having beheld the injustice of such punishment, the framers of our Constitution put in the instrument two prohibitions of bills of attainder, this one to curb the National Government, and one in the section following 71 preventing such legislation by the government of a State.c12, c13 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
or ex post facto Law shall be passed. 64 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

64 An act is ex post facto (after the deed or fact) when it (1) makes a criminal offence of what was innocent when done, or when it (2)aggravates a crime, making it greater that it was when committed, or when it (3) inflicts a greater punishment than was prescribed at the time the crime was perpetrated, or when it (4) alters the rules of evidence in order to secure a conviction, or when it in effective not in purpose (5) deprives the accused of some protection to which he had become entitled. Thus a law changing the number in a jury from twelve to eight after a crime had been committed was held ex post facto as to the accused, who could not be deprived of his liberty unless by a jury of twelve of his peers. And an act passed after a man had been convicted and sentenced to death, requiring that persons under such sentence be kept in solitary confinement, was held ex post facto as to him because imposing additional punishment. But acts changing punishment from hanging to electrocution have been held by several courts not to be ex post facto, for, as one of the courts said, the act, so far as it could tell, might have mitigated rather than increased the punishment. c92, c101 

Nor was the law of the State ex post facto which gave the State an appeal in criminal cases which did not exist at the time the crime was committed, the appeal of the State resulting in a conviction of the defendant, the Supreme Court of the United States holding that the legislation of the State did not make criminal what was innocent, or aggravate and offence, or alter the rules of evidence, or otherwise deprive the accused of a substantial right. c44 

Near the close of the Civil War an act was passed by Congress that no attorney should be permitted to practice in the Supreme court of the United States or any other Federal Court, or be heard by virtue of any previous admission, until he had first taken an oath the he had not voluntarily given aid, counsel, or encouragement to persons engaged in armed hostility to the United States and that he had not sought or accepted office in hostility to the National Government. A man who had served in both the House and the Senate of the Confederate States of America received a pardon from the President in 1865. He applied for readmission to practice in the Supreme Court without being required to take the oath mentioned, which of course he could not take. He contended that the act was unconstitutional because ex post facto, and he also claimed the right under his pardon. The Supreme court held that as the oath could not be taken, the act operated "as a legislative decree of perpetual exclusion," a method of punishment which did not exist at the time the acts of the applicant were done.

No Capitation, or other direct, Tax shall be laid, unless in Proportion to the Census or Enumeration herein before directed to be taken. 65 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

65 A capitation (caput, meaning head) or poll (head) tax is one levied upon the individual without regard to his possession in lands or personal property. The poll or capitation tax was common in early New England. While condemning the capitation tax in "The Federalist", and expressing the belief that taxes should be raised indirectly, Hamilton was nevertheless in favor of head taxes in case of emergency; for he mentioned that the sources of revenue then were few. This clause forbids Congress to lay a tax upon individuals except uniformly, and in proportion to the census provided for 10 in Article I, Section 2, Clause 3, where this subject is first mentioned. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No Tax or Duty shall be laid on Articles exported from any State. 66 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

66 This is the only prohibition in the Constitution upon the taxing power of Congress. A like prohibition as to taxing either imports or exports is declared 73 against the State legislature in Section 10, Clause 2, below. 

This provision was demanded by the Carolinas and Georgia. They waived their objections to taxes on imports in consideration of this clause. Some of the agricultural States were in fear of the taxing power. 

A tax of one cent a pound on all filled cheese manufactured was held by the Supreme court not violative of this clause as to the owners of cheese which was exported, for the tax cast no more burden on exported articles than was borne by those not exported. So during the Civil War a tax was imposed on all cotton and tobacco. It was contended by men producing and owning that as the larger part of those products was exported the tax was unconstitutional; but of course the tax was not laid because of the exportation -- the commodities were called upon to pay the tax regardless of their entering foreign commerce. However, and act of Congress (1898) to meet the expenditures of the War with Spain was held (1901) unconstitutional under this clause as to a stamp tax imposed on a bill of lading covering shipments of grain for export, that being a tax imposed on the exporter only and for the reason that he exported, a tax plainly prohibited by this clause. c20, c43 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No Preference shall be given by any Regulation of Commerce or Revenue to the Ports of one State over those of another: nor shall Vessels bound to, or from, one State, be obliged to enter, clear, or pay Duties in another. 67 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

67 This proposal was placed before the Constitutional Convention by the delegates from Maryland, their fear being that congressional legislation might prefer Chesapeake Bay ports of Virginia to those of their State. Under the Articles of confederation, as has been seen, each State was free to impose duties and make regulations to the disadvantage of others, and it was desired that equality in commerce be maintained in the future. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No Money shall be drawn from the Treasury, but in Consequence of Appropriations made by Law; and a regular Statement and Account of the Receipts and Expenditures of all public Money shall be published from time to time. 68 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

68 In this clause is repeated the lesson of English history that it should not be in the power of the Executive alone or of the legislature alone to raise or spend the money at will. In Section 7 preceding 37 is the requirement that all bills for raising money must originate in the House of Representatives; but they must then pass the Senate and be signed by the President. In 1842 Congress began to make appropriations by joint resolution; but as that also must be signed by the President, 39 there is no real difference. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No Title of Nobility shall be granted by the United States: And no Person holding any Office of Profit or Trust under them, shall, without the Consent of the Congress, accept of any present, Emolument, Office, or Title, of any kind whatsoever from any King, Prince, or foreign State. 69 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

69 "A wise jealousy of foreign influences in the affairs of government," says a writer on our Constitution, "will amply justify this provision." 

A provision in almost the same words was in the first section of Article VI of the Articles of Confederation. It permitted persons holding office under a State to accept, with the assent of Congress, the objectionable gifts or distinctions; but the constitutions of at least two of the States at that time forbade them altogether. Of course, a republic born of the misrule of a monarchy should not grant titles of nobility. The institution called nobility had possessed itself of most of the posts of trust and honor to the hopeless exclusion of the rest of the people, and by prestige and by the favoritism of the government of which it was so large a part it had gained the greater share of the lands and other wealth of England and of the continental countries. 

A gift from the King of France to our ambassador during the Revolution is said to have suggested this provision. "Any present . . . of any kind whatever" was said by the Attorney General's office in 1902 to prevent the acceptance of photographs from Prince Henry of Prussia, brother of the emperor of Germany, by civil and military officers of the United States. But while Jefferson was President he accepted (1806) from Alexander I of Russia a bust of that Emperor, which he said would be "one of the most valued ornaments of the retreat I am preparing for myself at my native home." He said that he had laid it down as a law of his official conduct not to accept anything but books, pamphlets, or other things of minor value; but his "particular esteem" for the Emperor "places his image in my mind above the scope of the law." 

This prohibition of the granting of titles of nobility by the Nation is repeated 72 as to the States in the first clause of the next section. 

By the charter issued to Lord Baltimore in 1632 he was authorized to grant titles of nobility in Maryland. A claim to like authority was made under one or two other colonial charters. 

In 1810 Congress proposed an amendment, the original Thirteenth amendment, to add a heavy penalty to this clause by this wording, 

"If any citizen of the United States shall accept, claim, receive or retain any title of nobility or honor, or shall, without the consent of Congress, accept and retain any present, pension, office or emolument of any kind whatever, from any emperor, king, prince or foreign power, such person shall cease to be a citizen of the United States, and shall be incapable of holding office of trust or profit under them, or either of them."

It was thought, at least in the 20th century, that the proposed amendment lacked the necessary ratifying votes. Subsequent research of recent date (1984 continuing to now, 2009) show that the proposed amendment was indeed properly ratified, the State Department WAS notified and was on the books and records of the various States until at least 1876. From 1810 to 1812, twelve states ratified this amendment. The War of 1812 destroyed the library of Congress and these documents were thought destroyed, but in 1994 it was discovered they still exist. After receipt of an inquiry from President James Monroe and Secretary of State John Quincy Adams in 1818, Virginia confirmed the ratification March 12, 1819 with the act authorizing the publishing of the VA Revised Code in 1819. The Revised Code contained the Constitution -- including the original Thirteenth Amendment as proposed to the states for ratification in 1810, which the Virginia House and Senate quite propery had done May 1, 1810 

The Virginia legislature subsequently authorized the distribution of the Revised Code of 1819 -- with ten copies designated for the executive branch of Virginia, five copies for the Clerk of the general assembly, and four copies for the Secretary of State of the United States, received not later than 29 August 1821; one copy each for Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, and President James Monroe; one copy each for the federal Senate, House, and Library of Congress, and one copy for every judge in the courts of the United States in Virginia. Thus was the Federal government notified of the ratification by Virginia. By February of 1820, sufficient copies of the Revised Code had been printed to make it available for public sale, and it was advertised as such in a Richmond newspaper. Research conducted on this subject indicates that at least six or seven other Virginia newspapers also carried advertisements for the new Code. 

Article V of the Constitution does not stipulate that the States, having ratified or rejected a constitutional amendment, be required to report their actions in any one particular way. Therefore, under the Tenth Amendment, each State is left free to publish the actions of its legislative bodies in any manner whatsoever. Federal law as of 1818, and as amended in 1820, requires that the Secretary of State give public notice of such ratifications as may be reported by the States. That law cannot and does not impair the rights of the States to issue their notices in any manner that their lawfully elected representatives deem proper. Indeed, the Revised Code of 1819 was, and is, the fulfillment of a contract made between those in government and those who have given their consent to be governed, in this case the free men of Virginia. 

Evidence has been found that only 10 States may have been required to ratify in 1812, not 13, as two of the States, Connecticut and Rhode Island, did not become full States until 1818 and 1842 respectively, as they were still operating under their original charters and had not instituted a proper State constitution as required by the Constitution until these dates. However, the proposed Thirteenth Amendment was properly ratified with the publishing of the Virginia statutes in 1819. Research has proven that this amendment was unlawfully deleted from the Constitution of the United States of America in random years until 1876 without legislation from any state, or congressional action on the national level. 

Avenues are being sought to reinstate this original and lawful Thirteenth Amendment as it was never repealed, but only deleted by outright fraud. Because of this fraud and others, the members of the judiciary and law professions now control all three branches of government. Jefferson warned of this. It is thought that one effect of this original Thirteenth Amendment would have precluded any member of the Bar Associations from citizenship and the ability of holding any office under the Constitution of the United States. If the original Thirteenth Amendment were reinstated, as members of the Bar Associations retain a title of honor, i.e. "Esquire", setting them apart from the common man, or as possessed of special privileges or immunities before the courts and in government not available to the common man, they would therefore be excluded from citizenship and eligibility to office in government. There is some doubt in this, however. 

The main effect that restoration and implementation of the original Thirteenth Amendment would have in these times in the 21st Century would be the heavy penalty to the members of the judiciary, politicians, and the political "war chests" which are on the "take" of emoluments from the lobbyists of the foreign nations, foreign special interest groups, and foreign/multinational corporations. 

"They saw all the consequences in the principle and they avoided the consequences by denying the principle." -- James Madison 

The Constitution For The United States, Its Sources and Its Applications - Article I


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well, what a humongous waste of cut & paste that was.

How about you *address my post*, and explain, in your own words, what you think is _wrong. _


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

*Your own* stupidly long cut & paste (which apparently you didn't read - I guess you thought best to muddy the debate by throwing in all that extraneous junk), from "Barefoot's World" contradicts you.

"The slave States, for receiving a disproportionate representation in the House of Representatives on account of their slave population, gave their support in the Convention to the Constitution; and *when the abolition of the slave trade was postponed by one clause for twenty years *[61]

Note that footnote number [61]?

See that? 

Click on that link.  

What Article does that refer to? 

lol. 


Good Lord.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Everything was wrong. Nowhere in those notes did it mention section 9 article 1 as a matter of fact what was being considered was the 1st. clause of 1 Sect. of art: VII.



> *Mr. SHERMAN thought it necessary to connect with the clause for laying taxes duties &c an express provision for the object of the old debts &c-and moved to add to the 1st. clause of 1st. sect. art VII "for the payment of said debts and for the defraying the expences that shall be incurred for the common defence and general welfare." *
> 
> The proposition, as being unnecessary was disagreed to, Connecticut alone, being in the affirmative.
> 
> ...



You conveniently left out what preceded Pinkney' s "moved to strike" comment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> *Your own* stupidly long cut & paste (which apparently you didn't read - I guess you thought best to muddy the debate by throwing in all that extraneous junk), from "Barefoot's World" contradicts you.
> 
> "The slave States, for receiving a disproportionate representation in the House of Representatives on account of their slave population, gave their support in the Convention to the Constitution; and *when the abolition of the slave trade was postponed by one clause for twenty years *[61]
> 
> ...



Why do you just clip out a small portion of the text?

11 Referring to slaves. The word slave or slavery does not appear in our Constitution until we reach the Thirteenth Amendment, adopted (1865) after the Civil War. This is the first of the three "compromises of the Constitution" [61] and [121], which have been called the beginning of the Civil War that burst in fury three quarters of a century after. Although slaves were not citizens or voters, the number of them was considered in laying direct taxes and in ascertaining how many members a State should have in the House of Representatives. The fraction "three fifths" had been agreed upon in Congress three years before, when the question was whether, in the levy of direct taxes, slave-holding States would be undertaxed (as Northern men contended) by not counting the slaves as population or overtaxed (as the South claimed) by counting them. The compromise then made as to taxation was employed as to representation in the House. While these compromises were under discussion at Philadelphia the last Congress under the Articles of Confederation, sitting in New York, passed the ordinance creating the Northwest Territory (later Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin) and forbidding that slavery ever exist within its limits. Fiske ("Critical Period in American History") says that in 1787 was a cloud no larger than a man's hand. The institution had been dying slowly for fifty years. It had become extinct in Massachusetts and in nearly all other Northern States, and it had just been prohibited in the National domain. In Virginia and Maryland there was a strong party of abolition and the movement had also gained some strength in North Carolina. It was only in the rice swamps of the far South that slave labor was wanted. The slave States, for receiving a disproportionate representation in the House of Representatives on account of their slave population, gave their support in the Convention to the Constitution; and when the abolition of the slave trade was postponed by one clause for twenty years [61] the South agreed in return to the commerce clause [45] providing for absolutely free trade between the States. In the Constitutional Convention George Mason of Virginia and other southern delegates spoke severely against slavery.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Wow. 

Just wow.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm beginning to think I would have more success in discussing the matter with my 9 year old neighbor.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You ain't done a single thing except reported me to mods because I told you if you ever showed up where I was I'd beat your ass.

Your logic is non existent, your arguments are crappy, and I think Paperview is right, she'd have better luck discussing this with her 9 year old neighbor.

Go ahead ya queer cowboy, try to come up with some other lame shit.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I don't think insulting him with derogatory epithets such as "queer cowboy" is useful, nor are remarks on threats of violence --

however, it is clear he lacks even the most basic comprehension skills.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> I'm beginning to think I would have more success in discussing the matter with my 9 year old neighbor.



That's probably the only way you'll win an argument.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Can you prove that I reported your stupid ass?

Nooooo

I meet your type everyday, you talk tough while you're sitting safely behind a computer screen but out in the real world you're nothing but a pussy.

Come on tough guy, talk some more shit. That's the only thing you're good at.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Insults is all he has, he can't win an argument on its own merits. So how's the debate going with your 9 yr. old neighbor? Bet you haven't won that one either.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think I would have more success in discussing the matter with my 9 year old neighbor.
> ...


If you think you won this one, then it is clear you will claim victory over any gibberish that emanates from your keyboard & wave the crusty flag of poor reasoning  skills & "Lonestar Logic."

Let's try again to see if you can clarify precisely  what in the hot holy hay-ell point you trying to make...

It is you contention that Article I, Section 9 does NOT refer directly to the Slave Trade?

Is that it?


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

And if you think it does, but also includes "Immigrants"  --
I note you never answered these two questions I asked previously:


 Who do you think "*such persons*" refers to?   

Did you really think the Constitution was making an allowance for congress to prohibit _immigrants_ after 1808?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I'm saying the notes you presented had nothing to do with Article 1 section 9. I have already stated that this portion did apply to slavery, however the main gist of section 9 is providing limits on Congress's powers.  You really should pay attention.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> And if you think it does, but also includes "Immigrants"  --
> I note you never answered these two questions I asked previously:
> 
> 
> ...



Asked and answered.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


"_...limits on Congress's powers_"

To do....*what*?

I know you can say it. 

Really, I don't know what the HELL your point is.

The whole basis of the argument was that Glenn Beck was using this portion of the Constitution - Article I Section 9 - in a wild stab to make it about _immigration,_ in general...when it was about the SLAVE TRADE and the the TAX on Slaves.  Slaves.
As merchandise.  *Taxed as merchandise.* 

Read the rest of the damn comments from Madison and some of the other Founders from the Notes of Debates in the Federal Convention of 1787 I linked to earlier for Gawds sake. 

The evidence has been presented clearly (and the links and snips I provided DO refer to that.  Please pay attention- like for example the part you say about the year 1808  referring to another Article.  Laughable.  

- someone else chime in here if they think THEY can understand any speck of logic Lonestar thinks he is making  - please??


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And if you think it does, but also includes "Immigrants"  --
> ...


No, you never answered it - and if you can show where you did, then I will apologize.

I feel confident I won't have to though.

Will you apologize if you are *not* able to provide a link to where you answered those questions?
 In. Your. Words. Posting a guy that goes by the name "Barefoot'' 3-foot long blog page doesn't count.

How bout a direct answer? From you. Is it that hard?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I stated such persons included indentured servants, which I also stated were technically slaves. I do believe Article I provides Congress with legislative authority to determine legislation on issues related to immigration. Does Article 1 prohibit immigration ? No I don't believe it does. However Article IV Section 4 assigns the federal government the duty to protect each state from invasion, and I would argue that 20 some odd million illegal imigrants is an invasion. 

Seriously arguing about where the information I posted came from is petty. There is a lot of information at "barefootsworld". Such as "The Constitution of the United States, Its Sources and Its Application" by Thomas James Norton, published by the Committee for Constitutional Government, First printed circa 1922, last known publishing date circa 1969
The Constitution For The United States, Its Sources and Its Applications - Preface and Preamble


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

<just shakes head>


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

So I guess we are back to  *Why* *Does Glenn Beck Support the Slave Trade?*


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

_*Section* *9*. The  Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall  think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year  one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such  Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each  Person._

 "That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person. 
Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here. Not anymore. These days we  can't ask _anything_ of immigrants  -- including that they abide by our laws." [Glenn Beck - _Arguing with Idiots,_ Page 278] 


​damn that's some phunny shit.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 29, 2009)

Dim Bulb/No Logic, your drugstore cowboy ass has already shown that you're just another dumb fucking redneck.

Shit........your brains got sucked outta your skull by the GOP apparently.


----------



## paperview (Sep 29, 2009)

But the more important question is:


----------

